# Need help with a 24/20 skyrider!



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Feb 27, 2018)

I understand that this is a very hard to find bike and I am pretty excited to get it but it is missing a lot of parts. I am wondering if someone can help me with that? Also any and all close up pics of the bikes and information would be nice much appreciated!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't know anything about these but they're some sweet bikes! Awesome find!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you. I can’t decide what to do with it yet. Parts are next to impossible so maybe Rat rod or likely custom. I at least want to try for correct parts first.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Mar 1, 2018)

I guess it is a skyway... can anyone help?


----------



## Paul R (Mar 1, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I guess it is a skyway... can anyone help?



 I know a few guys that collect skyway BMXers, its what skyway madfe thier money on... they may know...


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Mar 1, 2018)

Paul R said:


> I know a few guys that collect skyway BMXers, its what skyway madfe thier money on... they may know...



I hear you man. It is so rare nobody have any pics parts or good information. I am gonna keep trying!!


----------



## Paul R (Mar 2, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I hear you man. It is so rare nobody have any pics parts or good information. I am gonna keep trying!!



all you can do..I stole the pic and posted it in a bmxer group..never know, could be junk to those guys.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Mar 2, 2018)

Paul R said:


> all you can do..I stole the pic and posted it in a bmxer group..never know, could be junk to those guys.



Thank you sir I appreciate that


----------

